# Non Boater Looking



## whalestation (Sep 24, 2014)

Well it is that time of year again that I write on the wall to see if anyone needs a co-angler for the 2021 season, I live in Cleveland but I am willing to travel for tourneys.
My fishing styles are mostly jig fishing, but I also adapt to conditions. Willing to split costs down the middle including gas for rig and any overnight stays if need be.
If needed please call/txt 614-394-2601 or email [email protected]
Tight lines and Carpe Diem

Travis


----------

